# Cubesmith now has stickers for Shenshou cubes



## Cubesmith (May 15, 2012)

Hello,

Just a quick post to let you know that we now have stickers for the Shenshou line of cubes.

We have all colors available for the following Shenshou cubes:

4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
8x8x8

Thanks a lot!
Chris

PS. Curvy Copter is next I promise.


----------



## Noahaha (May 15, 2012)

I love you.


----------



## Mollerz (May 15, 2012)

Lovely! Sent in an order already.


----------



## storebought (May 15, 2012)

Yay 4 cubesmith!


----------



## ardi4nto (May 15, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Chris!


----------



## LNZ (May 15, 2012)

I had ordered a half bright set of stickers for a SS6 and SS7 through 51morefun.com . Nice to see the same stickers available at cubesmith now.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 15, 2012)

Gaaah: just bought V6 sticker for my shengshou. Might have to buy more now.


----------



## monkeytherat (May 15, 2012)

Yay!!!! On a slightly unrelated note, if I were to get stickers for my Type C witeden 3x3, which type should I order?


----------



## pdilla (May 15, 2012)

DAMMIT! Right when I ordered my 5x5 set!


----------



## CoryThigpen (May 15, 2012)

Doh! About a week ago I ordered 4x4 stickers assuming they would fit my ShengShou.


----------



## Thompson (May 15, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> Doh! About a week ago I ordered 4x4 stickers assuming they would fit my ShengShou.


 
Don't worry. They will still fit your SS.


----------



## LNZ (May 15, 2012)

The Cubesmith site says that their 4x4x4 stickers will fit the Rubik's, Eastsheen, Shengshou, 6cm Mini Master cube 4x4x4 products and the 45mm Diansheng 3x3x3 cube.

All Shengshou 6x6x6 stickers are 0.35 inches (0.8889 cm) square.

For a V-Cube 6, the 16 4x4 "centre" stickers are 0.355 inches (0.9 cm) square. The corner and edge pieces are slightly larger.

So from this, you can apply V-Cube 6 stickers on a Shengshou 6x6x6, but the edge and corner stickers would look slightly wierd. And by reverse, Shengshou 6x6x6 stickers will work perfectly on a V-Cube 6.

Cubesmith has two types of 5x5x5 sticker sets. One for the V-Cube 5 and Rubik's in which all stickers are 0.413 inches (10.50mm) square. They also have smaller stickers for the Shengshou and Eastsheen cubes which are 0.390 inches (0.9906cm) square.


----------



## MeshuggahX (May 15, 2012)

Was waiting for this. Just placed an order.


----------



## Blindbiker22 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Pyjam (May 16, 2012)

Great news.

Any project for 6x6x6 tiles ?


----------



## Cheese11 (May 20, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> Yay!!!! On a slightly unrelated note, if I were to get stickers for my Type C witeden 3x3, which type should I order?


 
In response to your side note; I would get the Type-F Small size. (I think 51MoreFun has Type-C 3x3 stickers)


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 21, 2012)

For this new sticker sets, logos will be available at some point?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 21, 2012)

I hope you check this thread. Any chance of some Dayan 3x3 stickers with the corners removed? I'm about to order the small stickers so I don't have to cut the corners off myself and I would assume they would sell extemely well since almost everyone is using a Dayan as their main.

Can anyone tell me if the wittwo stickers have the corners removed?


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2012)

I found this the other day and order 5x5 6x6 and 7x7 stickers for my SS cubes!! Hopefully they will ship out soon!!




cube-o-holic said:


> Can anyone tell me if the wittwo stickers have the corners removed?


 
yes they come with the rounded corners just like the wit two was made. No need to worry there!


----------



## Cubesmith (May 24, 2012)

I am watching this thread. 

I didn't realize people wanted the cut corner stickers. My self I like to see a nice grid of squares on my cubes, but I can easily make cut corner versions as well. Look for them on the site in the next week or two.

Thanks
Chris


PS I'm also working on logo's for all my sets too.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 25, 2012)

Cubesmith said:


> I am watching this thread.
> 
> I didn't realize people wanted the cut corner stickers. My self I like to see a nice grid of squares on my cubes, but I can easily make cut corner versions as well. Look for them on the site in the next week or two.
> 
> ...


 
AWESOME! LOGOS! (You guys should really make a puzzle shop thread)


----------



## oliverfreitas (Jun 5, 2012)

Here some pictures of the new 2x2 WitTwo stickers.

Got it yesterday.

https://picasaweb.google.com/110029952564168347650/CubesmithWitTwo


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 10, 2012)

i bought a set of 6x6 half brights (originally meant for v-cubes) for my ss 6x6 back when the ss 6x6 came out (october 2011 or so? i forgot)
i didn't bother restickering it until recently, and the stickers fit quite fine (besides some cuts i made due to the mods i made on the corners, etc) 
is the 0.005 inches difference any significant? (v-cube stickers are 0.355 inches^2, shengshou 0.35 inches^2)


----------

